
Olympics: For Saudi Women, Only a Starting Line - zoowar
http://www.hrw.org/news/2012/07/26/olympics-saudi-women-only-starting-line
======
ixacto
I want to see arab spring happen in Saudi Arabia. Not going to happen until
the USA stops propping them up though.

